# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Diskutime mbi konkursin "Fotografia me e bukur 2008"

## BvizioN

Pershendetje


Mendoj te organizojme kete konkurs per te gjithe anetaret e forumit qe kane pasion fotografine, por kerkohet ndihma juaj.

*Konkursi do filloje nga data 15 Qershor 2008*, pra keni kohe te mjaftueshme per te pregaditur fotografite.

Ca rregulla qe duhet ti keni parasysh!

1- *Fotografija duhet te jete kryer vetem nga ju*.
2- *Keni te drejte te konkuroni vetem me 2 foto*
3- *Kompozimi te mos permbaje elemente te pahijeshem* 
4- *Jo elemente te shtuar me fotoshop (diell, ylbere, hene etj) por mund te punoni me kontraste, ngjyra, filtra ngjyrash etj*.

Jemi teper te ndergjegjeshem qe shume nga ne votojne per autorin dhe jo per punen e autorit. Kjo gje mendoj se mund te evitohet deri ne nje mase, por perseri kerkohet ndihma juaj. Fotografite do paraqiten ne teme krejtesisht anonime. Cdo fotografi do kete nga siper vetem titullin. Pra vota do jete per fotografine ne nje kohe qe anetaret nuk do jene ne dijeni te autorit. Nese kemi arsyje te besojme se dikush nga ju ka derguar me MP, chat, apo email detajet e fotografise me te cilen konkuron, me qellim qe te ngreje votat...atehere ky person perjashtohet automatikisht nga konkurimi. Fjalet qarkullojne shpejt dhe nuk ndalen vetem ne nje vesh, duhet ta keni parasysh  :shkelje syri: 

Pra....nese me daten 15 Qershor do kemi 30 foto nga 15 kunkurues, do kemi nje muaj kohe per te zgjedhur 5 fotografite me te mira. Sipas numrit te votave, nga vendi i pare deri tek i pesti. Do kete 3 konkurime te tilla. I pari me 15 Qershor, i dyti me 15 Gusht dhe i treti me 15 Tetor. Nga 3 konkurime gjithsej do rezultojne 15 fotografite me te mira (5 nga gjithsecili konkurim). Keta 15 fotografi do konkurojne ne Dhjetor per 5 fotot me te mira, nga te cilat do shpallet dhe fotoja fituese e vitit 2008.

*E gjitha kjo eshte per te motivuar gjithe anetaret qe kane pasion fotografine*.

Keni parasysh! *Fotografite per konkurim do dergohen me email ne* konkursi@hotmail.co.uk dhe sebashku me fotografine do jete titulli qe deshironi te mbaje fotoja juaj si dhe emri perdorues ne forum. Emri juaj personal eshte zgjedhje e juaj personale. Fotografite ne konkurim do u vendoset nga ne nje shenim gjysme transparent "Konkursi Fotografik 2008" si dhe "forumishqiptar.com" . Afati i fundit per ti derguar fotografite eshte e Premte, 13 Qershor

Pyetje dhe sygjerime....ju lutem urdheroni ne kete teme.

----------


## PINK

ide e bukur shume .

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Ide e bukur kjo.Kjo do te tregoje se sa vullnet kane shqiptaret*

----------


## ChAoS_DrAgOn

Ide e bukur

----------


## sam1r

kam nje  pyetje ZiM - A mund te konkurojm me fotot e postuara me par ne kte forum ??

----------


## BvizioN

> kam nje  pyetje ZiM - A mund te konkurojm me fotot e postuara me par ne kte forum ??


Pyetje  me shume vend, dhe e kisha ne mendje ta spjegoja ne posten me siper.

Pergjigja eshte: Fatkeqesisht jo  :buzeqeshje: . Te gjitha fotografite duhet te jene krijime te reja, ose te pakten te pa postuara me pare ne forumin Shqiptar. Autoresia e fotografive do jete anonime deri ne momentin kur shpallen 5 fotografite me te mira, ne menyre qe te zhmangim votimet e pabazuara ne fotografi.

Nese do postoje nje foto qe ndodhet aktualisht ne forum, te gjith do e dinin kujt i perket fotoja.

----------


## PINK

ndonje ide per fotot ? ne baze te kujt do jete dhe frymezimi .. psh natyre , njerez ... abstrakt , kafshe etc etc ? 

apo shkrep kot cameran ? lol

----------


## BvizioN

PINK, kjo do varet plotesisht nga fotografi. Te gjitha keto mund te jene perberese ne prezantim. Nje dicka mbi permasat e fotos, e mira te mos kalojne 800x600 piksels dhe po ashtu te mos bien poshte se 600x400....dhe formati i imazhit  duhet te jete JPEG.

Per rezultate sa me pozitive eshte mire te mos perdorni celulare. Kjo nuk eshte domosdoshmeri, thjeshte keshille.

----------


## suada dr

ide fantastike

----------


## Reiart

Pervishjuni punes, gara paska filluar.

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*Bukur e ke menduar*

----------


## bela70

Përshëndes kët ide,shum e qëlluar...e pra tashi ti përvishemi punës.

----------


## Kreksi

Shume ide e mire ku edhe une do merrja pjes  vetem me kusht qe Z.M. te mos merr pjese ne kete konkurs...(tallem ore)  ..
Mirepo nje gje ende nuke e mora vesh si tematike, çka duhet te perbeje fotoja dhe se nga duhet te jete kjo foto. 
kuptohet se  emira do ishte qe te jene nga vendlindja por per ne qe mergimin e kemi si atedhe te dyte, si t'ia bejmi ?
te fotografojmi pallatet e  vendeve ku jetojmi, natyren e ketyre vendeve ?
sa per kete Altin1 nuke ia leshon dores askujt kete mjeshtri...kushedi se çka do na sjelli nga montreali apo nga Chikago e Saint Luisi...vetem mos te na sjelli me krokodila e elefanta  e breshka se na shtiu friken...

tek e fundit nje fotografi e cilsuar asnjehere nuke dl me nga zori(me dhune) per tu konkuruar, por ajo del spontane pa e kerkuar  ne momentin e duhur, mjafton te shkrepesh ne ato çaste ...
Pakez shaka bera por me falni, te gjitheve iu uroj sukses

----------


## Peniel

Personalisht mendoj të bëhet një përpunim i vogël duke shtuar emrin e atij që e ka sjellë për të ruajtur të drejtën e autorit.



Kalofshi mirë.

ns

----------


## amaro

me sa kuptova juria do jemi ne antaret apo jo  ?  do kete vlersim te veçante per stilin se si eshte bere foto apo per temen qe sjell foto tek juria , apo te dyja bashke?

----------


## Altin1

> sa per kete Altin1 nuke ia leshon dores askujt kete mjeshtri...kushedi se çka do na sjelli nga montreali apo nga Chikago e Saint Luisi...vetem mos te na sjelli me krokodila e elefanta  e breshka se na shtiu friken...


me ate mjeshtri mos na hap barkun

As nuk mar pjese fare, sepse e di qe nuk kam asnje shans perpara Zeri_i_Mirdites, NEOLK, dhe Reiart.

----------


## PINK

> As nuk mar pjese fare, sepse e di qe nuk kam asnje shans perpara Zeri_i_Mirdites, NEOLK, dhe Reiart.


E pse kshu , dorezohesh para kohe ? Ky eshte nje "konkurs " per qejf , dhe jo se kush do behet famous . lool

Heres tjeter , me shume besim te vetja . Nuk dorezohet burri kaq shpejt !

----------


## Altin1

> E pse kshu , dorezohesh para kohe ? Ky eshte nje "konkurs " per qejf , dhe jo se kush do behet famous . lool
> 
> Heres tjeter , me shume besim te vetja . Nuk dorezohet burri kaq shpejt !


Une besim te vetja kam, po jo ne fotografi :buzeqeshje: , edhe kur marr pjese ne nje "loje", e bej per te fituar jo per te humbur :perqeshje:

----------


## Diesel Industry

Propozoj:

1- Konkursi te ndahet ne tema...bardhezi,portret,abstrakt,nature ......

2- Per te vertetuar autoresine e fotos, autori duhet te dergoje(nqs kerkohet per vertetim) foton me permasa reale,ate me rezolucion te larte dmth,dhe versionin origjinal te saj,direkt pas shkrepjes,para perpunimit me Photoshop(nqs ka) .... perndryshe kushdo gjen nje foto te bukur ne internet me rezolucion 800X600 apo jo?

3-Pervec titullit ,fotoja te kete e nje pershkrim te shkurter

----------


## Diesel Industry

Gjithashtu duhen te jene me te qarta si do behet vleresimi dhe mbi cfare kritere. Vleresohet ana teknike apo ideja? Emocioni qe mund te percjelle apo veshtiresia e realizimit te nje fotoje te caktuar. Personalisht mendoj se ide me e mire do te ishte te postohen vetem foto te pa perpunuara ne kompjuter por direkt sic kane dale nga aparati.Atje duket dhe zotesia e fotografit per mendimin tim. Do ishte e mire dhe shmangia e fotove te bera me filtra te ndryshem pasi jo te gjithe e kane kete mundesi dhe gara do ishte e barabarte.

----------

